

Git on Windows - komljen
http://www.techbar.me/2012/12/git-on-windows/

======
lbbb
It's the default official tool next to the GUI, isn't it? And it's basically
the default installation option? I've been using that for a while.

~~~
kyrra
Ya, I'm now sure how you could not find this client when looking for a windows
got client.

As an aside, the official git client for windows doesn't play nicely with NTFS
symbolic links, which make dealing with sym links a pain in the ass.

------
abcd_f
Why is this on the front page? There's hardly any Windows dev out there who is
in need of git, but couldn't, for a life of it, find a Windows port to use.
What am I missing?

~~~
Auguste
I don't get it either. It was only made the default Windows download on
www.git-scm.com recently, but msysgit has been around for years.

------
virtualmic
Powershell along with posh-git (<https://github.com/dahlbyk/posh-git>) works
really great on Windows.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Perhaps I'm a minority here, but I found git bash quite awkward on Windows. I
instead opted to have git in my path, which meant I could use an ordinary
Windows command prompt (but using Console2 which is multi-tabbed), instead of
fiddling about with a UNIX command prompt awkwardly shoved into a Windows
environment, like some sort of triangular plug in a square hole.

~~~
mc32
A bit off-topic, but I find ConEmu much nicer than console2:

<http://code.google.com/p/conemu-maximus5/>

Really nicely customizable.

    
    
      smooth and friendly window resizing;
      tabs for editors, viewers, panels and consoles;
      run simple GUI apps in tabs;
      Windows 7 Jump Lists and Progress on Taskbar buttons;
       run old DOS applications (games) in Windows 7 or 64-bit OS;
      thumbnails and tiles in Far Manager;
      normal, maximized and full screen graphical window modes;
      window font anti-aliasing: standard, ClearType, disabled;
      window fonts: family, height, width, bold, italic, etc.;
      using normal/bold/italic fonts for different parts of the console simultaneously;
      Chinese verions of Windows supported;
      using 24-bit colors in Far Manager 3.x;
      ANSI X3.64 and Xterm 256 colors;
      cursor: standard console (horizontal) or GUI (vertical);
      optional per-application settings (e.g. palette);

~~~
Surio
and you get Quake-console too ;-) (press '~' key)

------
facorreia
On Windows I like to use Git Extensions[1] for its nice UI. It also installs
the Git Bash prompt.

[1] <http://code.google.com/p/gitextensions/>

------
1SaltwaterC
GitHub for Windows has a decent git implementation for cli. Uses PowerShell
and posh-git though, but a *nix head like me finds it very usable.

------
Cogito
To be clear, the author found the git-scm.com website that Scott Chacon (of
GitHub) runs, and its package of the Git for Windows project.

This project is as close to an 'official' Windows version as exists, and is
really quite good. It's actual homepage is found at
<http://msysgit.github.com/> if anyone is looking :)

~~~
lloeki
Sadly this 'official' release does not include MinTTY[0] and makes the
atrocious _cmd.exe_ the default terminal emulator.

[0]: <http://code.google.com/p/mintty/>

~~~
to3m
You can run git bash from the start menu instead of using cmd.

~~~
lloeki
Cmd.exe is twofold:

\- a DOS-like shell

\- a terminal emulator

Running git bash directly still invokes it inside this terminal emulator,
which is the most atrocious piece of crap I've encountered, from font support
to encoding to non-realizable width...

------
BruceIV
I use Cygwin bash with git installed - it doesn't work as well as git bash out
of the box (some extra configuration to do), nor will it actually launch git
gui without reconfiguring its startup scripts to start an X-server (slow start
and shutdown), but it lets you get a mostly full-featured proper shell on
Windows.

------
yuvadam
TL;DR; there exists a git bash command prompt.

------
theanalyst
git bash seems decent, though unless you are working on some *dos thing, if
CRLF is set as line endings, it will be a pain (core.autocrlf = false)

------
kausikram
is this msysgit ??

